# ISO best oils for frying



## darcy_cooks (Aug 21, 2017)

What are some of the best oils for frying?


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 21, 2017)

*oil for frying*

In general, oils with higher smoke points.  Corn, peanut, canola, and several others. For deep frying especially, buy inexpensive oil as you will need a lot of it.


----------



## skilletlicker (Aug 21, 2017)

I buy peanut oil for deep frying and extra virgin olive oil for everything else. Not saying it is ideal but I just don't want to try to keep a lot of different oils on hand so it's what I do.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Aug 21, 2017)

Peanut oil for stir frying.

Canola oil for deep frying.  

Light tasting olive oil for sautéeing. 

Extra Virgin olive oil and dark sesame oil are for drizzling on flavor, not for frying.

You can use other oils such as vegetable oil, grape seed oil, rapeseed oil, palm oil, corn oil, sunflower seed oil, and on and on ad nauseum, but if you stock every conceivable oil there will be no room in the pantry for other things, like food!


----------



## caseydog (Aug 21, 2017)

For deep frying, I find peanut oil works very well. 

CD


----------



## buckytom (Aug 21, 2017)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Peanut oil for stir frying.
> 
> Canola oil for deep frying.
> 
> ...


 
#1.

Although I prefer grapeseed oil for sautéing.


----------



## Addie (Aug 21, 2017)

I use a vegetable oil for frying. If ever do I do deep frying. So I use only use a minute amount for even frying. And I use Extra Virgin Oil for the table. I prefer to use the oven instead of the frying pan.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Aug 22, 2017)

Lard.


----------



## skilletlicker (Aug 22, 2017)

Steve Kroll said:


> Lard.



I don't buy lard but I do use the fat saved from something like braized pork shoulder.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Aug 22, 2017)

I use the big container of soybean oil from Costco for deep frying, which I do most every day of the week.


----------



## di reston (Aug 22, 2017)

50% EVOO and 50% sunflower oil (is that canola chez vous?). For me it, produces great results.


di reston


Enough is never as good as a feast     Oscar Wilde


----------



## CakePoet (Aug 22, 2017)

Rapeseed oil, which same as canola oil, I use that, it has same health benefit as  olive oil, so that is my preferred oil.

I get cold pressed for salad and normal pressed for frying.


----------



## Just Cooking (Aug 22, 2017)

Steve Kroll said:


> *Lard*.



*Always* for chicken fried steak... 

Generally, I only keep canola and olive oil on hand now...

Ross


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 22, 2017)

skilletlicker said:


> I buy peanut oil for deep frying and extra virgin olive oil for everything else. Not saying it is ideal but I just don't want to try to keep a lot of different oils on hand so it's what I do.



This is as close to ideal as it gets in my book.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Aug 22, 2017)

caseydog said:


> For deep frying, I find peanut oil works very well.
> 
> CD



Yes, it does, but peanut oil is more expensive than canola oil, which works just as well.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Aug 22, 2017)

Steve Kroll said:


> Lard.


 Lard is good, and so are bacon squeezin's, as long as you don't have any Jewish and/or Muslim friends that eat at your house.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Aug 22, 2017)

Butter, for things like fried eggs.  
Peanut oil for general frying.  I don't deep fry anything anymore.
I wish I had bacon fat on hand more often.  That shortage is easy enough to remedy
EVOO for most general frying if I am not using peanut oil.   Sometimes a combo of butter and oil.  I only keep  one olive oil on hand at a time, not one for cooking and one for salads and one for finishing/ drizzling.  
Sesame oil for flavoring.


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 22, 2017)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Yes, it does, but peanut oil is more expensive than canola oil, which works just as well.





Canola oil has interesting side effect. For some people it stinks like fish oil during frying. I am one of them. I hate both.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 22, 2017)

CharlieD said:


> Canola oil has interesting side effect. For some people it stinks like fish oil during frying. I am one of them. I hate both.



I agree.  I stopped using canola oil for the fishy smell.


----------



## Just Cooking (Aug 22, 2017)

Andy M. said:


> I agree.  *I stopped using canola oil for the fishy smell.*




well hell....   I thought I had forgotten to shower... damned old age..   

Ross


----------



## Addie (Aug 22, 2017)

Andy M. said:


> I agree.  I stopped using canola oil for the fishy smell.



Canola stands for Can (Canada) OL stands for the Oil and it is said that the A stands for acid.  

I also read that the Company that creates the oil will use whatever the cheapest oil on the market is that day of purchase. That is what made me stop using it. Am I getting corn oil today? Or is it some other oil? Like fish oil?


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 22, 2017)

Addie said:


> Canola stands for Can (Canada) OL stands for the Oil and it is said that the A stands for acid.
> 
> *I also read that the Company that creates the oil will use whatever the cheapest oil on the market is that day of purchase.* That is what made me stop using it. Am I getting corn oil today? Or is it some other oil? Like fish oil?



I don't think that's true. Do you have a source? 

Canola oil is made from the rapeseed plant. It's very popular in Europe and the United States. Regarding your comment about acid - so? It's lower in eruric acid than other oils, which is a good thing. I don't know if that's what the A stands for, but there's nothing unhealthy about it.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 22, 2017)

A quick check of Wikipedia, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canola, reveals that CAN is for Canada and OLA is for oil.  It's always rapeseed oil, no other kind.  It is also very low in Erucic acid.

Still smells like fish from time to time.


----------



## caseydog (Aug 22, 2017)

I've read two mentions of _rapeseed_ oil in this thread. I've never heard of it, and can't imagine it selling very well at the supermarket. 

CD


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 22, 2017)

caseydog said:


> I've read two mentions of _rapeseed_ oil in this thread. I've never heard of it, and can't imagine it selling very well at the supermarket.
> 
> CD


That's why they changed the name to canola for the North American market 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rapeseed


----------



## CakePoet (Aug 23, 2017)

Rapsolja in Swedish.   And if you get it cold press, it has this amazing  nutty flavour.  I never have that fishy smell, how ever my american friend says  our smells different from the canola oil, do not know why.  I will say the plant when blooming stinks.


----------



## caseydog (Aug 23, 2017)

CakePoet said:


> Rapsolja in Swedish.   And if you get it cold press, it has this amazing  nutty flavour.  I never have that fishy smell, how ever my american friend says  our smells different from the canola oil, do not know why.  I will say the plant when blooming stinks.



I would imagine it is a lot like olive oil, in regards to where it comes from making a difference in the taste. I went to a store in New York that sold olive oil from bulk containers, and they had little plastic cups for tasting. It is amazing how much soil, climate and other natural factors can change the flavor of the same fruit -- and the oil made from it. 

As I said before, I use peanut oil for deep frying, but for sautéing and finishing, I use olive oil, mostly. I use moderately priced olive oil for pan frying or sautéing, and save the pricey stuff for finishing cooked foods. 

BTW, Rapsolja looks far more marketing friendly than "rapeseed." 

CD


----------



## CakePoet (Aug 23, 2017)

Peanut oil is so expensive here,  the cheaper oil is  rapeseed.  
I got hold of an amazing  Cretan oliveoil,  70% of what you pay goes back to the farmers, it a way for helping them get out the crisis and they also supportive healthy ecosystem.  It was like  drinking velvet, smooth, mellow rich flavour,  yes I tested it and it was wonderful.  Im hoping  for more when next harvest is done.


----------



## di reston (Aug 23, 2017)

When mentioning frying, I usually think 'deep frying'. Using a shallow pan for me is 'sautéing', but I rather think that's almost like splitting hairs, however, for shallow frying I use butter, EVOO and butter, lard. Not margarine, ever.

di reston


Enough is never as good as a feast     Oscar Wilde


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Aug 23, 2017)

CharlieD said:


> Canola oil has interesting side effect. For some people it stinks like fish oil during frying. I am one of them. I hate both.



I bet you think cilantro tastes like soap too, don't you?


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 23, 2017)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I bet you think cilantro tastes like soap too, don't you?



It does to me.


----------



## Just Cooking (Aug 23, 2017)

+1....  me too...

Ross


----------



## Steve Kroll (Aug 23, 2017)

CharlieD said:


> Canola oil has interesting side effect. For some people it stinks like fish oil during frying. I am one of them. I hate both.


Same here. I hate Canola oil and don't use it for this very reason.

Oddly enough, I like fish. But everything I fry in Canola oil tastes and smells like fish to me, and that's not always a good thing.


----------



## CakePoet (Aug 23, 2017)

Cilantro doesnt taste like soap,  it just not my favourite fresh herb, it just something too green about the flavour.. 

My favourite way of shallow frying is butter and  rapeseeds oil


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 24, 2017)

Steve Kroll said:


> Same here. I hate Canola oil and don't use it for this very reason.
> 
> Oddly enough, I like fish. But everything I fry in Canola oil tastes and smells like fish to me, and that's not always a good thing.



I too like fish. But the side effects of fish oil being forced into me as a kid resulted in hating the smell. 
I had to Google the canola oil. I guess it is a known fact that for some people it smells like fish oil when it gets hot.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Aug 24, 2017)

Andy M. said:


> It does to me.





Just Cooking said:


> +1....  me too...
> 
> Ross



In that case, replace the cilantro in your recipe with epazote, but you will most likely have to either get it at a mercado de productos, or grow your own. It is a very popular herb in the Yucatan, and it doesn't taste like soap.


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 24, 2017)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I bet you think cilantro tastes like soap too, don't you?



Nope, like cilantro. Use it all the time.


----------



## bakechef (Aug 24, 2017)

Andy M. said:


> I agree.  I stopped using canola oil for the fishy smell.



Yup, I don't like that fishy smell at all.  I use something cheap like vegetable (safflower oil) since I'll need 2 bottles of it, it works well.

Grapeseed for pan frying, sauteeing.


----------



## bakechef (Aug 24, 2017)

Andy M. said:


> It does to me.



Me too


----------



## Addie (Aug 24, 2017)

It has been years since I used canola oil. So I can't say what it tasted like to me. But I do remember I didn't like it. So I switched to all vegetable oil. 

And yes, to me, cilantro does taste like soap. Always has and always will. So I just leave it out. I still remember the first time I tried to eat it. It was in a salad and I thought the restaurant hadn't rinsed their greens enough. I sent the salad back. Then a second time at my girlfriend's home, I just kept my mouth shut and when she asked me why I didn't eat the small salad she gave me, I tried to tell her very quietly and nicely, that I could taste the soap she washed her greens with. That's when she told me that "soap" was a normal complaint for cilantro for a lot of folks. She didn't use soap to wash her greens. In fact she didn't know anyone who did. We both broke into gales of laughter at that point.


----------



## CraigC (Aug 25, 2017)

For those that dislike cilantro, what do you think of Chinese parsley?


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 25, 2017)

CraigC said:


> For those that dislike cilantro, what do you think of Chinese parsley?



HA, HA, HA!  You're so funny!


----------



## Mad Cook (Aug 25, 2017)

Had to look canola oil up. It's rapeseed oil in UK aka "Vegetable oil". I have some cold- pressed rapeseed oil for salads etc,. but don't like it much for frying. I tend to use sunflower oil for that.

I also have EVOO for salads, etc.

I don't fry a lot of foods but I do like to start off casseroles, etc., by sweating the onions and other veg in oil and butter and browning the meat. Can't remember when I last had a home cooked chip/french fry.


----------



## Addie (Aug 25, 2017)

CraigC said:


> For those that dislike cilantro, what do you think of Chinese parsley?



I don't believe I have ever had it.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 27, 2017)

Addie said:


> I don't believe I have ever had it.


If you've ever had cilantro, you've had it


----------



## Sagittarius (Aug 27, 2017)

Deep frying is not my cup of tea ..

I sauté with extra virgin gold olive oil and / or butter or a combo depending on recipe .. 

I use high quality Green  Evoo for Salads .. 

Anything else is oven or does not require cooking as in  raw ..


----------



## Addie (Aug 27, 2017)

GotGarlic said:


> If you've ever had cilantro, you've had it



I have had it a couple of times and I didn't like it then and I don't like it now.


----------

